# Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht



## vermesser (21. August 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,

da ich momentan dabei bin, mich vom nahezu reinen Spinnangler wieder zum Allrounder zu mausern, möchte ich auch wieder verstärkt Brandungsangeln gehen, was ich früher auch gern und mit gutem Erfolg getan habe. Als Ruten habe ich bisher zwei sehr billige Pulsar Surf, die zwar ihren Dienst tun, aber nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sind, man entwickelt sich ja weiter.

Dafür suche ich eine preiswerte, möglichst leichte Brandungsrute. 
Gewicht möglichst unter 500 Gramm. Für kleine , schwächliche Menschen (1,74) gut zu werfen. Und kosten soll das gute Stück nicht mehr als 50-70 Euro das Stück. Hab mal probehalber mit sehr teuren Shimanos eines Bekannten geworfen und die krieg ich kaum vernünftig aufgeladen...allerdings ist der gute Mann auch 20cm größer und deutlich kräftiger als ich. Also nicht so´ne knallharten Profidinger...

Aufgefallen ist mir in anderen Threads die Sänger Aquatic Power Surf. Die wiegt in 3,90 wohl 485 Gramm und gilt als gut brauchbare Anfängerrute. Außerdem soll es eine Westline irgendwas geben, die ich nicht finde.

Mir ist auch die hier noch aufgefallen: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Team-Deep-Sea-Hurricane-Surf--1099.html . Die passt in allen Kriterien, aber die Firma sagt mir gar nix.

Die preiswerteste wäre die hier, aber verspricht die Werbung nicht etwas viel: http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...UYv0PAUobBUBOD6WJLy&shop_param=cid=4&aid=440& , außerdem ist das Gewicht eigentlich jenseits von gut und böse.

Ach ja, einen Bonus für die Empfehlung gibts, wenn sie optisch zu meinen Penn Spinfisher 650SSM passt |supergri , aber das ist kein Muss.

Danke.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Ich bin noch über diese hier gestolpert, die passt in allen Belangen, ist aber eine Tele: http://www.gerlinger.de/brandungsru...ed_tele_surf_laenge_3_90m__wg_100_250g_/2761/ . Grübel...nicht so das Wahre für den Strand wa?

Alternativ als Steck, dann aber wieder schwerer: http://www.gerlinger.de/Brandungsru...lpower_Red_Surf_Laenge_3_90m_WG_100_250g/2735 .

Das Non-plus-ultra hab ich noch nicht...


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Die DAM Telerute Steelpower Red Tele Surf 3,90 habe ich. Die Rollenbefestigung liegt nicht weit genug vom Griffende entfernt. Dadurch ist beim Werfen der Hebel zu kurz und das wirkt sich negativ auf die Wurfweite aus. = Vergiss es


Andreas


----------



## degl (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Also unter 500gr und um die 60€...... wird ausnehmend schwer#6

Was mir zu dem Angebot der Domäne aufgefallen ist, war vor einiger Zeit mal für den angegebenen Preis als "Doppelpack" in der E-bucht zu haben.............mglw. plazieren die das nochmal.

Die Steelpower sind gute Einsteigerruten, mit denen du prinzipiell nichts falsch machst.......und die passen zu deinen Penns.......

Schwarz/Rot/Gold..............#6

gruß degl


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

@ Deegl: Kennst Du zufällig die Sänger Aquantic Power Surf? Die macht mir insgesamt den besten Eindruck und liegt preislich und gewichtsmäßig im Limit und die Farben würden auch passen |rolleyes !

Die von der Angeldomäne hatte wohl keiner in der Hand, wa?


----------



## degl (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Zumindest im Laden hatte ich sie mal in die Hand genommen...........

Liegen qualitätsmässig bei den Steelpowerruten von DAM.........

Ehrlich..........;+......da kannste ne ganze Weile mit fischen und wenn dann doch mal was besseres gekauft werden soll, haste immer was brauchbares in "Reserve"...............

Natürlich finden sich im "Markt" viele bessere aber eben teurere Ruten, nur fangen die meißt nicht mehr Fisch..........machen aber manchmal doch mehr Spass oder ihren "Besitzer" stolzer|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



degl schrieb:


> Liegen qualitätsmässig bei den Steelpowerruten von DAM.........



Sind aber 75 Gramm leichter  ! 
Ok, wenn jetzt kein brauchbarer Gegenvorschlag mehr kommt, wird es die Sänger. Degls Eindruck scheint ja ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## degl (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sind aber 75 Gramm leichter  !
> Ok, wenn jetzt kein brauchbarer Gegenvorschlag mehr kommt, wird es die Sänger. Degls Eindruck scheint ja ganz gut zu sein.



Mit werfen mußt du.........und dann merkstes erst

Das wird für alle Empfehlungen so sein.............weil du das auch für dich herausfinden mußt|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Ich weiß. Aber da liegt eben auch das Problem...wo kann man schonmal fünf- sechs Brandungsruten wirklich probewerfen...zumal in dieser Preisklasse?? Wenn einer so´nen Laden kennt...??

Ich weiß halt nur, daß die Pulsar Beach am Limit sind...es sind weiche Glasfaserknüppel, aus denen auch ein guter Werfer nicht viel mehr rausholt.

Ganz harte, lange Ruten kann ich weder technisch noch körperlich ausnutzen.

Deshalb dachte ich an untere Mittelklasse, solide und anfängerfreundlich.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Was haltet Ihr von der Dega Azuro Surf? Die gibts in nem örtlichen Laden hier im Angebot und eventuell bekommt er noch ne zweite ran! Ist die Rute deutlich besser gegenüber der Sänger? Kosten soll sie wohl 89, eventuell kann man bei zweien handeln!


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

He
nur mal als Gedanke
wir haben etwa die glieche Länge naja oder so|supergri
Ich hab ne Dega etc two tip und bekomme die durchaus aufgeladen. Habe allerdings den Griff etwas versetzt.
Es gab doch mal welche mit verstellbaren Rollenhaltern,
das Problem ist doch m.E. nicht die pure Kraft, sondern die in Verhältnis zur Rute zu kurzen Arme ( aber auch nur dazu|supergri)


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



angler1996 schrieb:


> He
> nur mal als Gedanke
> wir haben etwa die glieche Länge naja oder so|supergri
> Ich hab ne Dega etc two tip und bekomme die durchaus aufgeladen. Habe allerdings den Griff etwas versetzt.
> ...


 

Man sollte auch die Wurftechnik nicht unterbewerten.Kraft und Technik ergänzen sich.:m


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

So, es wird jetzt die Sänger Aquantic Power Surf in 3,90. Grund waren die insgesamt sehr guten Bewertungen, der Preis, der geringe Gewicht und das zur Rolle passende Design. Für meine Ausflüge auf Seebrücke und Brandung wird meine neue Kombi einen "Quantensprung" darstellen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Aber da liegt eben auch das Problem...wo kann man schonmal fünf- sechs Brandungsruten wirklich probewerfen...zumal in dieser Preisklasse?? Wenn einer so´nen Laden kennt...??


 
Mir wurde das auf einer Messe zumindest von denen hier zugesagt, dass die das machen:

http://www.martins-angeltreff.de/


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

@ Dorschgreifer: Danke. Wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin, würde ich da glatt mal gucken.

Das ist nämlich ein echtes Manko...egal ob im Laden oder im Netz...man sieht die Rute, bestenfalls wackelt man nochmal im Laden...aber das sagt nicht wirklich viel aus.

Und probewerfen mit ner 50-60 Euro Rute macht kaum ein Laden, da muss man schon deutlich mehr Umsatz bringen, damit man mal verschiedene Ruten zum probewerfen bekommt.


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Man sollte auch die Wurftechnik nicht unterbewerten.Kraft und Technik ergänzen sich.:m


 
Da wage ich keinen Widerspruch, nur wenn Länge mal Breite mal Höhe nicht zusammen passt- woher soll da Technik kommen|kopfkrat|supergri Und ganz ohne Kraft wird das auch nix
Gruß A.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

ein quatensprung is übriegens die KLEINSTMÖGLICHE physikalische Zustandsveränderung  *Klugscheiß*


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ein quatensprung is übriegens die KLEINSTMÖGLICHE physikalische Zustandsveränderung  *Klugscheiß*



Und was is ne mittlere Zustandsveränderung ;+;+ ??
Niemand mag Klug*******r sagt mein Weibchen immer :q !


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ein quatensprung is übriegens die KLEINSTMÖGLICHE physikalische Zustandsveränderung  *Klugscheiß*



Er erwartet halt keine große Verbesserung - besser so rangehen als nachher enttäuscht sein


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und was is ne mittlere Zustandsveränderung ;+;+ ??


Mehrere Quantensprünge? Es gibt keine "mittlere" Entfernung oder eben ein mittleres Energieniveau 
Außerdem ist der Begriff Quantensprung insofern nicht korrekt, dass man nicht von einem Sprung sondern von einem Übergang reden sollte. Spätestens nach der Unschärferelation und Schrödingers Wellengleichung sollte man nicht mehr von einem Sprung sprechen ;P

Übrigens wird der Begriff Quantensprung nicht benutzt um eine besonders große Veränderung zu beschreiben, sondern um eine besonders schnelle Veränderung zu beschreiben, da es zwischen den "Quantenzuständen" eben keine messbaren Zwischenniveaus gibt, was aber wie erwähnt mit der Unschärferelation zu tun hat.



vermesser schrieb:


> Niemand mag Klug*******r sagt mein Weibchen immer :q !


Wissen ist sexy sagt mein Weibchen immer |evil:

PS: Viel Spaß mit den Stöckern in der brandung!


----------



## kingfisher60 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

ich hab mir letztes Weihnachten 2 PEN Surf 4,50 Wg 180g gegönnt benutze die am Kiessteich (450 ha) bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



kingfisher60 schrieb:


> ich hab mir letztes Weihnachten 2 PEN Surf 4,50 Wg 180g gegönnt benutze die am Kiessteich (450 ha) bin sehr zufrieden


 

Was soll ein Pygmäne mit einem 4,50er Stock? #c


----------



## vermesser (30. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Heute hat es Hermes endlich geschafft, meine Ruten zu liefern! 
Zwei Sänger Aquantic Power Surf 3,90! Geile Ruten, für ne Brandungsrute sehr leicht! Straff! Sehr gut verarbeitet! Sehr viel Rute für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld! Mit der Penn Spinfisher SSM 650 fast ausgewogen, was ich bisher auch selten gesehen habe...das ergänzt sich perfekt.
Ich bin positiv überrascht...ich hatte vorher im Laden zwei teure Iridium Firesurf in der Hand! Abgesehen davon, daß die dopptelt so teuer und noch straffer waren, ist die Sänger ebenbürtig, sogar leichter und besser verarbeitet! Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen probewerfen und berichten!


----------



## alex-margo (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen probewerfen und berichten!



Hi , was sagst du wegen die Ruten ?


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Also mir gefallen die Ruten immer noch sehr gut. Sie laden sich beim Wurf gut auf und sind auch für Leute, die eher ungeübt beim Werfen mit den schweren Bleien sind, gut zu beherrschen. Das heißt, sie sind steif genug für schwere Bleie, aber gleichzeitig weich genug, um Wurffehler zu verzeihen.

Bisse werden gut angezeigt, auch wenn Bisse von Plattfischen bei Wind natürlich trotzdem gern man untergehen...aber das Problem gibts ja mit nahezu jeder "richtigen" Brandungsrute.

Die Ruten sind für ihre Preisklasse sehreicht und schlank. Für den Preis gibts deutlich schlechtere Brandungsruten. Sie sind sauber verarbeitet und bisher robust.

Also ich hab bisher als gelegentlicher Brandungsangler nichts zu meckern. Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

was läßt sich damit nach oben an Gewicht werfen?


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Puh, gute Frage...ich habe bisher mit 100, 125 und 170 Gramm geworfen...125 ging am besten. Ich denke mal, zwischen 125 und 150 ist optimal, bei 170 und mehr wird es dünne...wobei ich da auch eher feige bin...


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

versuch's mal mit Mut|supergri und viele Grüße an die Küste#h
Gruß A.


----------



## alex-margo (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*

Danke für dein Bericht .


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsrute für schwächlichen Pygmäen gesucht*



angler1996 schrieb:


> versuch's mal mit Mut|supergri und viele Grüße an die Küste#h
> Gruß A.



Jupp, werd ich auch irgendwann, wenn ich endlich mal soviel Zeit zum Angeln habe, wie ich gern hätte #q !

Aber ich teste das irgendwann auch nochmal mit mehr Gewicht...

Gruß von der Küste...


----------

